# Gems Metropole School



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi All,

I was just wondering if there was anyone on here with kids at the Gems Metropole School? We have had our kids there a week now and I would like to share views. Feel free to DM if preferred.

TT


----------



## AjAx30 (Aug 2, 2014)

I would like to know what you think so far. I am looking at Wellington as well and one other school but have to chose soon...


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

We were quite alarmed as it was chaos on the first day and the rest of the week wasn't much better but they have started to send homework and newsletters now and my wife as a teacher seems pretty happy with them plus the kids are settling.

I do know someone who had their kids in Wellington but they found it to big/scary for their kids but age would be key.


----------



## AjAx30 (Aug 2, 2014)

My eldest is turning 6, so he will be going to year 1 now and year 2 in sept.


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

Like I said I can't comment properly on Wellington but the kids in question are about the same age (my youngest is 6 so in year 2). Another possible plus point for you is that a lot of the teachers at Metropole are South African.


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Any further feedback on Metropole?


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

Not really, it has settled down a little more and my 6 year old is going to have a permanent teacher as of next week which should help things for us. I think it seems fine, but my wife as a teacher is still not sure. Most parents who have experienced other schools in Dubai seem pretty happy so that has to be good!

There's also a facebook page called Metropole Mums or similar which is worth checking out, I am also happy to talk via DM or other means if you have any specific questions.

TT


----------



## Hindsidawi (May 29, 2016)

*GEMS Metropole*

Do you have any further feedback about GEMS Metropole? do you recommend it for other parents/kids? thanks


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Hindsidawi said:


> Do you have any further feedback about GEMS Metropole? do you recommend it for other parents/kids? thanks


The tread has had no input for all over a year so I doubt it.


----------



## Hindsidawi (May 29, 2016)

i think your comment is generic to all schools in dubai i was more trying to find how is the school academically from parents who have kids there?


----------

